# E3, 1976



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2018)

Revived my bimmer after 7 years in storage. issue that I would appreciate help.

car runs great but once at operating temperature it refuses to go beyond 3000RPM. Revs between 2000 and 3000 rpm.


----------

